# Home made baked beans from dry beans, not a can



## raceyb

I did a forum search and did not find any baked bean recipes that start with dry beans as opposed to opening cans of Bush beans and doctoring them up. I love to cook beans and I think I can pull something together that will be better then BUSHs baked beans. (the grilling beans are VERY good however and will be hard to beat)

If I am successful (if friends and neighbors say so) I'll post some pics and maybe I'll include a list of ingredients 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Is anyone else interested in cooking baked beans for 5-6 hours or am I nuts? lol


----------



## smokester

Yep' love to cook my own beans here. I have not yet tried to smoke any I use a slow cooker "crock pot" after soaking them overnight and a rinse.
My favorite are small pink beans Santa Maria style. Great recipe.
Keep us posted on your adventure.


----------



## athabaskar

I love dry beans from scratch. You get to control the ingredients and keep out the preservatives and keep the sodium low. Normally I just start soaking whatever bean looks good at the time and then I'll build the meal around them based on the direction I go with the seasoning. Split peas and lentils are pretty cool too.


----------



## the dude abides

My mom does them from scratch and bakes them in a ceramic style pot for hours.  They're the best I've ever had.  I've never tried to make them.  

Looking forward to seeing your results and recipie.


----------



## erain

like the dude says... nothing beats from scratch!!! only way my mother did it as well and they were outstanding!!!


----------



## snowball

The first time I made these I used the recipe off the back of the bag the beans came in. When they were done, I tasted them. It was not the taste for which I was looking so I did a bit of doctoring. The recipe below is the outcome. I used liquid smoke as I did not have a smoker at the time and have not tried them in my smoker yet.

Baked Beans (Traditional)
Good Old-Fashioned baked beans without soaking ahead of time

1 lb. dried small white beans, rinsed
4 1/2 cups water
1/2 cup molasses
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 onion, chopped
1/2 lb. raw bacon, sliced into small pieces
2 tablespoons Dijon-style mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup ketchup
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke

In slow-cooker, combine all ingredients. Cover and cook on LOW, 13 to 14 hours (until beans are soft), stirring occasionally, if possible. Makes 6 to 8 servings.

Enjoy!

Regards, 
Snowball


----------



## rivet

Glad to hear there are "from scratch" bean lovers out there! Definitely the way I prefer to cook mine; either boston baked beans, chili beans, Mexican frijoles de la olla...whatever type, starting with the dry ones is the way to go!

I willl admit when cooking for a crowd at a picnic, I do open the #10 cans of Bush's beans....


----------



## richoso1

It's always refrswhing to read that somebody enjoys making beans from scratch. Luckily, it's the only way they're cooked here. Aside from Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans...


----------



## mballi3011

This is one I had from my oldest son mother-in-law and it's really good too.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77741
I have made it a few times and they are good but now I mke my own bacon to so I will use it in them next time.


----------



## raceyb

That link pulls up a prime rib smoke post...


Thanks to Snowball for sharing the recipe... I'm not sure I could share my bean recipe ingredient for ingredient... I'd have to leave something out, lol...  I'll post my pics this weekend... Smoking some ribs, so it'll be legit qview...


----------



## jirodriguez

I have never tried to do baked beans from scratch, but I do love to have a pot of Pinto's. I usually cook mine up with bacon, onion, garlic, jalapeno, cummin, chili powder, fresh cilantro, and salt to taste.

Fairly basic, but very tasty. I am "allowed" to make them about 2x a year.... more if I want to sleep on the couch with the dogs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. And everyday after it's huevo's ranchero's for breakfast!!


----------



## rivet

Huevos Rancheros IS breakfast! Man, with a side of homemade frijoles refritos and some Oaxaca cheese grated, or crema on top....what more could you ask for? That is a serious breakfast.

Whenever I make it Mrs Rivet just shakes her head and enjoys watching me wolf it down. She cannot abide by any heat in her food, much less so early in the morning...."tan temprano!"


----------



## cowgirl

After soaking beans overnight, try smoking them in a colander for a couple of hours before adding your other ingredients....
they are awesome that way. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73279


----------



## raceyb

Ahhhhh man....  Cowgirl, now you got me wanting to do that on top of what already promises to be 5-6 hours of cooking. :)

Well, the weekend approacheth, and I have decided to cook mine in a crockpot rather then my cast iron dutch simply so I don't have to babysit the beans though I suspect best flavor would be in the cast iron. 

The most expensive part of this cook is going to be the molasses and maple syrup. I also have some left over pork spare ribs that I am contemplating tossing in, bone and all to add my smoke flavor. The meat should fall off on it's own and just leave me the bones to pick out. Thoughts?


----------



## alx

I grow 200 plus linear feet of different beans for drying everyyear.4-5 variety.I did this stew with crannberry beans-wanna my favorite...


Yeah-high drool factor on jeanies post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80289


----------

